# Mark



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Where do get your flavonoids at? I've seen many posts you have written about them, and I'd sure like to try them.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Provex CV is made by a customer marketed company, so you either have to become a member, buy them from a member, or get it off of eBay. If you just want to try a bottle to see, I can order you one and have it sent to you. I will just need your name and address for delivery. (Delivered cost is about $38.) Use it up over a couple of months and then see if your symptoms are reduced or eliminated. If yes, I will send you your own membership forms and you can buy them directly. If no, cross it off your list. If you click on my profile, you can get my e-mail address.Assuming that you reflux is from digestive problems and not from a hernia (or that a decrease in indigestion would make the hernia less problematical), it seems likely from others' experiences that it would work for you.The additional benefit is that it will provide a good antioxidation and lower the rate of cholesterol oxidation. Cheers,Mark


----------



## MSM (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello Mark, I would like to purchase Provec CV...Michael


----------



## MSM (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello Mark, I would like to purchase Provec CV...Michael


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I suggest you send your phone number and email to Mark in a Private Message. Posting them publically can be a problem as your email address will get picked up by spam-bots and will increase your spam and it is never good to put a phone number on a public message board for all to see.I'm going to delete those.To send a private message click on the person's screen name and the pull down menu will have a send a message selection or you can look at their profile and send a private message from there or an email if they have the email people through the board service turned on.


----------

